

Rules of Software Consulting - ceyhunkazel
http://www.databasesoup.com/2013/03/20-rules-of-software-consulting.html

======
petdance
A great list. I've been sending this to people with the disclaimer "half of
the rules are about software development in general, so go ahead and read it
anyway."

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Some of them are also valid for all kind of consulting business also.

